# Background Invest



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I couldn't really think of a better place to put this... so... 

Is it normal to have your friends and references COMPLETELY BUST YOUR BALLS in regards to when the BI calls? Is that the norm? This is the first time I've been involved in a background check, and my friends and previous co-workers are torturing me. They all tell me they're gonna make the Super Devil look like a kitten compared to me. 

Oh yeah... since this IS in the "Ask-A-Cop" section... What kinda lightbar should I put on my Escalade? 

Also, the Trooper that stopped me the other day DID infact have his hat on, but the hat was missing the badge. Can I still appeal on those grounds, based on public knowledge that all Police Officers in Mass get their powers from their hat badge? I know, trick question... :-k


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I couldn't really think of a better place to put this... so...
> 
> Is it normal to have your friends and references COMPLETELY BUST YOUR BALLS in regards to when the BI calls? Is that the norm? This is the first time I've been involved in a background check, and my friends and previous co-workers are torturing me. They all tell me they're gonna make the Super Devil look like a kitten compared to me.
> 
> ...


What do expect? May be your friends are just a bunch of assholes that get off on torturing you. It has been quite some time since my Background Investigations. I had two. One for my police job, and one formy my Fed. Task Force assignment. When your friends are your friends, they try to make you look good, and not like some POS. I personally think that your friends are just busting your balls nothing more. If they *are* actually planning to screw you, then get new friends.

In any case, good luck and I hope that all works out well for you.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Sounds like you have friends like mine. They LOVE to break balls. If they really wanted to screw you they wouldn't tell you. They'd just do it. Sounds like you have good friends that like to have a good time and keep you humble. SCREW THEM!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I've had a few friends speak highly of their buddy as a good candidate.

But occasionally, it's nice to ask the "off the record" questions, to learn the real truth.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Rock said:


> Sounds like you have friends like mine. They LOVE to break balls. If they really wanted to screw you they wouldn't tell you. They'd just do it. Sounds like you have good friends that like to have a good time and keep you humble. SCREW THEM!


Yeah they sound pretty similar... I have a good group of friends who are real close. I guess I'd do the same given the opportunity... Ya know, tell a buddy who's going through the BI that I'll tell the investigator they punch babies... Just to bust balls.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

If you really want to sweat a BI, go through one where they talk to your x-wife...and the divorce was long and contentious


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> If you really want to sweat a BI, go through one where they talk to your x-wife...and the divorce was long and contentious


Sweating? Let's just say I'm swimming in ball soup right now. My ex actually inhabits the 7th layer of hell, vacations in the 9th. I already got the text message yesterday about "Why I was applying in (insert geographic location here)"... yay.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Sweating? Let's just say I'm swimming in ball soup right now. My ex actually inhabits the 7th layer of hell, vacations in the 9th. I already got the text message yesterday about "Why I was applying in (insert geographic location here)"... yay.


 I feel your pain


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

Good luck, if you do make it on [email protected] with them and say you didn't because something they said.


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

I think you'l be fine if your friends are just busting your balls. Usually if sources want to provide derogatory info they wont volunteer it to you (the subj of investigation)

Worst case scenario, BI's interview a number of sources and know what to look for and what questions to ask. Don't sweat it. Dont be surprised if your friends call you to give you a heads up after the BI leaves. Good luck


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey, no worries, my friends and co-workers acted the same way. Its all fun and games to them at first saying how they will tell the BI all about your sins etc...but when the BI makes the call to them, its all business and your friends and co-workers will be serious when talking to the BI and wont throw you under the bus.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Damn when I went through a BI, 3 times. The very first time the Police Officer came to my house and went into my room and looked at everything. They even opened up my closet. Oh. and they came un announced. Your friends are you just having fun with you, they're getting a kick out of this. Just put them in their place.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Most people (myself included) do not tease people they do not like and respect. But sometimes teasing can go horribly wrong as I have found out. Hopefully you'll pass your BI because if not there will always be that question in the back of your mind as to whether they were really just teasing you or not.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

If I don't like you, I'd never talk to you at all. If I do like you, I bust chops and balls like there is no tomorrow. You only have to worry if everything is quiet.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah the ball busting texts have been coming in non-stop. I figured this was par for the course. I've been getting some REAL creative ones too... "Hey bro, should I tell them about the time we kidnapped those 3 midgets and a donkey in Alcapulco? I still have that video ya know..."

It's been an entertaining few days... Except of course with the ex. 

Thanks boys and girls, I figured it wasn't just my sarcastic wiseass friends that wanted to "pretend" to roll me under the bus.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Johnny Law said:


> If I don't like you, I'd never talk to you at all. If I do like you, I bust chops and balls like there is no tomorrow. You only have to worry if everything is quiet.


We have the same thing at our place. There's nothing to worry about when the guys are busting your balls, it means your part of the team. Its when they STOP busting your balls that you need to be concerned.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> If I don't like you, I'd never talk to you at all. If I do like you, I bust chops and balls like there is no tomorrow. You only have to worry if everything is quiet.


Are we brothers? lol


----------

